# Bearings for Akios



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

If you where to put Abec 7 ceramic bearings in a Akios reel what bearing would you use the 3x10x4 mm, 4x9x4 mm, or the 4x10x4mm ? Mine is the 666scm w Thanks for any info


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

4x10x4

Same upgrade bearings used in most ultracast design 5500-6500 abu's.

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Tommy


----------

